
America’s only water sommelier justifies his restaurant’s 44-page water menu - deegles
https://qz.com/300351/inside-the-44-page-menu-of-americas-only-water-sommelier/
======
helph67
Quoting W.C.Fields... I never drink water because of the disgusting things
that fish do in it.

~~~
kencausey
I suppose you might as well stop breathing as well.

------
aussiegreenie
What a dickhead.

